# Insights into an incredible chord progression in La Bohème.



## macgeek2005 (Apr 1, 2006)

Before I was familiar with the libretto of La Bohème, I began to listen to the music, with only a vague notion of what was happening in the story at any given point. In the first act, I began to notice this incredible section, because the progression of chords seemed to describe Rodolfo and Mimi sinking deeply into love. I assumed the words they were singing to each other atop this chord progression were words fitting with that... but then when I watched a DVD of it again, this was not the case. The section is this:

Rodolfo tries to kiss her...

Mimì: No, per pietà!

Rodolfo: Sei mia!

Mimì: V'aspettan gli amici...

Rodolfo: Già mi mandi via?

Mimì: Vorrei dir... ma non oso...

Rodolfo: Di'

I'm sure those familiar with the opera will know what I'm talking about. Why does Puccini put that haunting, gorgeous, sinking progression of chords beneath this dialogue? Is he describing what's going on for them emotionally, even though they aren't comfortable actually speaking the words yet?


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Maybe because they know that it is (for the times) an orthodox kind of love affair. It's too challenging to put it into words so the music says what they don't dare.


----------



## dionisio (Jul 30, 2012)

macgeek2005, 

Funny how after a couple of drinks and i decide to come to this forum and see this thread, the music simply flows in my mind. Nevertheless eventhough as an italian opera (and forget those simple motifs), much resemblence one finds parallels with Tristan in that same sentence.

However, or wasn't Puccini himself, everyone has at some point (assuming that we're all grown ups) that for once, upon one kiss, someone loved, we were scared of the uncertainty of the future. It is something that cannot be explained but only felt. One is scared of the future, is scared of what that relation might bring. From that progression, i'd think that portraits Mimi's perception. Afterall you've just felt in love with someone that you've only knew like 15 minutes ago (recitatice + che gelida manina + mi chiamo Mimi)


----------



## Cavaradossi (Aug 2, 2012)

macgeek2005 said:


> Is he describing what's going on for them emotionally, even though they aren't comfortable actually speaking the words yet?


Yes.

And dionisio, apparently your screen name is accurate! :devil:


----------



## Barelytenor (Nov 19, 2011)

I think you should have continued. Mimi sings, "I'd like to say, but I dare not ..." Rodolfo: "Say it!" Mimi next sings: "Se venisse con voi?" (What if I went with you?) The music reflects her _hesitancy and pleasure at a new and great love._ Rather than rushing into it, she wants to ease into it (so far), and see how Rodolfo acts with his friends -- and her -- before making the next move (which nonetheless occurs with the climactic kiss after the two arias and love duet, before they get out the door). This was the scene with the Dallas Opera that I saw when I was age 11 (1960 or so), and I was hooked for life. I have often wondered if that was Callas on stage, even though I would have had no idea who she was at that time. (Anybody help here?!)


----------

